# Grill Too Hot



## baylorbeargp (Sep 20, 2010)

I've cooked on my roommates propane grill a few times now and it just seems to get too hot, even with the burners on low. The grill is 5 years old and not in the best shape. What could possibly cause this? Also I've been opening the propane tank all the way when grilling could this be my problem? Thank you all for your help.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 20, 2010)

Opening the propane tank all the way shouldn't cause this problem.  There should be a regulator (5" round disc on the hose) between the tank and the grill.  If that's not there, stop using the grill until it can be replaced.







.40


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 20, 2010)

Too hot to cook what???
Consider not lighting all of the  burners...

Fun!


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

The grill holes might be charred up, even rusted and I agree with .40 you should replace the regulator valve as it would well be gunked up inside. So rather than get blown to Kingdom Come, junk the grill and look on eBay. There are some good grill bargains to be had, some suitable for propane and they're not expensive either.


----------

